# So what's happening with this meet then?



## JayleighAnn

Is it still going ahead? :shrug: Have I missed something and it's not going ahead any more???

I need to meet you all dammit!! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

im pretty sure its still happening

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i think we were just leaving things till after xmas then getting things sorted after then ....... defo still going ahead :thumbup: if people pull out we will just turn up at their houses...i think we have all sold to each other so somewhere along the line we have addresses :muaha: :haha:


----------



## princessellie

i have addresses :haha:

no one is safe!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: i have lots of addresses too :haha: there is no hiding girls!LOL


----------



## thelilbump

<<hides :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I don't think u have my address??


----------



## princessellie

ellie sees all :haha:

x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yaay i'm soooo exited!!
ONE request pleeassse :kiss: Dont make it over my wedding...will be too hard to decide where to go :rofl: 
I CANNOT wait!!! 

BTW anyone else shop at cheeks and cherries?? Had such a long chat with Alix today she's so nice :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

i think i might have shopped @ cheeks and cherry's tho i cant b sure lol ....whens ya wedding Sarah?

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

saraendepity said:


> :yipee: i have lots of addresses too :haha: there is no hiding girls!LOL

poo :dohh: ellie you better have everyones addy as i emptied my PM box :haha::haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bum you have got mine as well from when sara deleted her SS address :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Its the weekend of the 27th of Feb :happydance: 
Nobody has mine :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah but i have Claires from the sweetie swap so i'll go pester her and make her tell us where u live......if she knows ??


----------



## thelilbump

is it still manchester?


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: no one is safe

yeh i think still manchester

x


----------



## thelilbump

:thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Damn :dohh: Yea Claire knows..we went to school together and i went out with her brother and her parents know OHs parents :rofl: POOP!!!

Well Claire and i will be getting our butts on a train...hope she feels up for it by then :( Poor girly.


----------



## thelilbump

oh dear is she not very well? Hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Nah she's still in hospital hooked up to drips :( she seems pretty sad, it must suck more since its around christmas and cos she's got tons of infections she doesnt know if she'll be home for christmas...gutted. But she'll be fine and showing Ava's fluffybum on here in no time :happydance:

Plus i'm SO SO SO annoyed!!! :gun: My sodding phone refused to let me see the pics she sent me :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> Its the weekend of the 27th of Feb :happydance:
> Nobody has mine :rofl:

Thats they day after my birthday :happydance: I'll be the grand old age of 20 :| omg I'm gettig olllld!!


----------



## TigerLady

<--- now feels _*ancient*_ and should invest in a walker as she will be 34 in Feb. :dohh:



JayleighAnn said:


> Thats they day after my birthday :happydance: I'll be the grand old age of 20 :| omg I'm gettig olllld!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww TL I'm only playing, it's a weird feeling leaving my teens though


----------



## TigerLady

haha! I knew you were just playing! I just had to play back. ;)

:hugs:

Yeah, leaving that "I'm a teen" phase is the first step to starting to feel old... just wait... next thing you know, they'll be making "classic hits collections" of the songs you listened to in high school. Talk about making you feel old!!! :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

ok so now i am feeling old, i am 32 going on 62 lol.
Count me in kind of for the meet, it's hard as i have 1 that finishes school at 12 and 1 that finishes at 3.10pm and dh has to drive as i don't drive any more due to my seizures but hell yeah i'll try my hardest to come and if not ellie you have my address so you can all come see me haha x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol that will be weird!!


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> Nah she's still in hospital hooked up to drips :( she seems pretty sad, it must suck more since its around christmas and cos she's got tons of infections she doesnt know if she'll be home for christmas...gutted. But she'll be fine and showing Ava's fluffybum on here in no time :happydance:
> 
> Plus i'm SO SO SO annoyed!!! :gun: My sodding phone refused to let me see the pics she sent me :cry:

oh no... what happened? hope she's ok...send her my love:hugs: how is Ava doing? 

sara

xxxx


----------



## Blob

I know OMG i nearly cried when i tunrned 20 and then i just turned 21 and nearly mourned :rofl: 

Ava seems to be fine :) which is great though she's having problems feeding her i think the MWs are being shit TBH :nope: She's just got so many infections and things she's hooked up to drips etc which is rubbish...but she will be fine and be on here in no time :lol: I cant wait to go and see Ava though i loooove seeing new babies :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

oh no poor Claire :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

oh gosh, sorry to hear claires ill send her our love won't u plz? Did she manage to go home for xmas? I do hope so :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Hadn't we started talking about Leeds? It's fine if Manchester is easier, but I thought Leeds was easier for the Scots :shrug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

How about Leicester :D lmao


----------



## saraendepity

or Durham!!!LOL :haha:


----------



## princessellie

LIVERPOOL!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

oops double post

see im doubly eager for it to be in liverpool haha

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol .... tbh idc where it is :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

:rofl: I've never been to Leeds...would be an experience!!!

TBH I'm pretty OK wherever it is, within reason obviously lol x


----------



## saraendepity

lol lets go to america !!!!:yipee:


----------



## princessellie

so long as its not liverpool eh jayleigh :sulk:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

lmao gotta keep the OH happy eh!

I'll come to lpool, see my ex, listen to him speak his sexy accent, run home like :nope: I didn't do anyyythinggg :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> lol lets go to america !!!!:yipee:

Are you paying for flights and accom? sure! lmao


----------



## thelilbump

sounds good, holidays on sara this year :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

saraendepity said:


> lol lets go to america !!!!:yipee:

YEAH!!! :yipee:

You can stay at my place -- loads of extra room -- no charge! :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

do you have like a spare 10 beds?? :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Errmm... I have a couple... plus air mattresses, so could come close! Hmm... hopefully everyone co-sleeps cuz then I might have trouble coming up with that many cots! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

JayleighAnn said:


> lmao gotta keep the OH happy eh!
> 
> I'll come to lpool, see my ex, listen to him speak his sexy accent, run home like :nope: I didn't do anyyythinggg :rofl:

eeeh, dont worry i wont tell him lol

x


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:

I don't mind where we meet either. Whatever is easiest for those furthest away is fine :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Well really what we have to look at is how far away things are from a station?? I dont mind too much where it is (so long as its not too expensive :wacko:) but if we are going somewhere close and can walk there then thats all good for me :)


----------



## Shifter

Trouble is, all the soft play type places are outside city centres. We could aim for a museum cafe or something instead, that might make things simpler.


----------



## Blob

Yea that sucks i just dont know how i'd do it otherwise...though i guess once i get a new car i could drive :rofl: Just cos its new :dohh: But then i would freak as i live in the country and cities are totally crazy for me :haha:


----------



## princessellie

hmm lets say we were all to meet in liverpool, there is a soft play 5 mins walk from lime street station :smug:

i say we do it here

:rofl:

x


----------



## thelilbump

i think we should go carvery again, don't u agree ellie?


:rofl: imagine!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't mind where we go, I will be driving wherever it is. I am starting work soon though and can't do wednesdays anymore, I can't remember if we had decided on a day yet.


----------



## purpledahlia

helllooo

i just found this, catching up takes so long! 

Well as long as i have time enough to save up a train fare cos theyre quite steep for me all on my lonesome with no job! But still keen, more notice the better tho!

Sarah i dont mind driving in a city i learnt in london, maybe looking at insurance for a weekend / couple of days and sharing driving would be cheaper?


----------



## JayleighAnn

TBH I don't mind liverpool, I'm fine wherever TBH

Liverpool might be better if theres a soft play area so close to the station

OH will not be happy with me in L'pool though lol


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: @jayleigh's OH !!LOL i really dont mind where but i will probs be gettin a train unless i bring OH along too :dohh: so whatever is easier for everyone else!!!:thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

i personally think leeds is more central, liverpool is sooo far for us, were not even next to edin station were a good 45 mins from there aswell, : / 

sorry to be a pain! just the further the more expensive the train


----------



## kirsten1985

Surely we can find somewhere good to go in Leeds?


----------



## purpledahlia

is there a farm??


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh a farm would be nice. I am quite happy to pick people up at the station and take them to where we are going if that helps.


----------



## purpledahlia

that's be helpfull BUT also not so much cos we couldnt take car seats and prams.. lol.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yesh mines not a travel system....hmmmmm!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> :rofl: @jayleigh's OH !!LOL i really dont mind where but i will probs be gettin a train unless i bring OH along too :dohh: so whatever is easier for everyone else!!!:thumbup:

My ex is from lpool sara, thats why he wont be happy. He's doing that man thing where they hate ur ex cause ur ex was a nice guy who didn't mess u around...It's jealousy!


----------



## Blob

:lol: I could drive down and you drive in the city....plan :rofl: Will be in me new car :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: Def need a satnav me thinks!!

Well i really dont care where it is, it prob would be cheeper driving though Claire :) So i'm not fussed would prob have to drive through the night though...eeeeewwww


----------



## Shifter

I really can't think of anywhere that friendly to a dozen parents and their brood in central Leeds. But I don't know it that well from a parenting perspective, more from a shopping one lol!

There is the National Media Museum in Bradford (which is really close to Leeds) which has a huge cafe area and the museum itself is fun for older kids. Don't know if that's of interest to anyone? :shrug:


----------



## purpledahlia

Well ava will only sleep so im not bothered where we go! we could shop, haha! up to everyone else with older kids, whats the average age anyways? 1?


----------



## thelilbump

yea think 1 will be the average, i think we're maybe the oldest? will be 16 months at end of jan *eeeek*


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen will be 8months by then :cry: he's getting too big too soon :(


----------



## saraendepity

yeh Daisy will be about 8 months then too eep!!! scary !!!


----------



## thelilbump

8 months oooo how i miss that time. They're fast becoming little people but aren't quite the terrors that toddlers are. First words and starting to make motions :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya is 8 months next week! :shock:

There is this farm place https://www.stleonardsfarm.com/ don't know whereabouts it is as I haven't looked that closely yet, lol.


----------



## Blob

Tabs is 15 months at end of jan :cry: She's getting so big.... 

Farm sounds good, Tabs will just think its home from home :lol: At the moment we are loving the ducks :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

it says 2 miles from town centre and i'd presume that will have a station of some description, whether it's a main one tho :shrug:

I know where there's a nice play centre in Preston but it's probably a 20 minute walk from main t station, dunno if thats any better for anyone? (part from me :haha:) I just saying though because it's the only soft play centre i've ever been too that has a good area for young babies but also sections for toddlers and older kids. Does a reasonable lunch too for a play centre!


----------



## Rachel_C

If Preston is accessible to people, I haven't been there but there's a fairly new play place - https://www.rascals-play.co.uk/ - near where my mum lives. It's not in the city centre but there's a park and ride bus that goes from right next to it, so it would be a five min walk through the city centre to the P&R, then a two min walk from the P&R to the play centre. I think it's about £1.20 return (buses every 6-8 mins both ways) and for those who are driving, it's a 3 minute drive from the motorway.


----------



## thelilbump

yea thats where i was on about :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

I dont mind walking...good for me :lol:


----------



## Blob

The Farm place looks good and has a play area too :shrug: 

Do you think its too far to drive down and back in a day?? Will take us about 5 hours to drive??


----------



## purpledahlia

i think its a bit ambitious sarah! lol


----------



## princessellie

id rather a play area tbh, love farms normally but i am scared of everything when im pregnant lol, what if one of the animals has something and it licks me or something lmao

x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Hmmm see i live on a farm so guess i have to deal with that anyways :shurg: TBH i'm good with anything, prob too cold to be outside anyhoo :)

Well Claire you never know...to get there at about 10 we have to leave at 3am :rofl: I dont know....maybe we can find a travel lodge or something and see how i feel :)


----------



## thelilbump

it only takes a couple of hours on the train from edinburgh direct if thats any help? We've done that journey preston to edinburgh (allbeit not in 1 day) thats why i was thinkin it wouldn't be too bad maybe? There's a holiday inn in the city centre, have no idea what rooms rates are tho.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have an idea but dunno if anyone is up for it??? We could always do a whole weekend, get a travel lodge or something? I'm up for that i anyone else is??


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't mind play centre or farm, more germs in a play centre though I reckon!!! Lol.

I don't mind one day or a weekend, as long as it is really cheap. I will happily sleep on the floor :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont mind a day or weekend, 

Train from edin direct is ok aswell but depends where we go when we get off the train it'd need to be close?? cos we cudnt take prams and car seats.. and need to add on an hour to the journey time cos we dont live in edin haha,

Sarah leaving at 3am... ahh.. dunno, i'd be so tired coming back, might be better to stay 1 night, we can just get a twin room and share would be like.. 25 each or something surely for a travel lodge?


----------



## thelilbump

well that was my consideration when i said about the Preston play centre as you can easily hop off the train but it's a 20 minute walk or there are plenty of black cabs outside T Station depending on how you feel about them but i'm happy to go with whatever.

Tho goodness knows what i'd tell my oh about going away for the w'end, he's not clingy or anythin and wouldn't be bothered he'd just think i'd gone potty :rofl:


----------



## Blob

You'd just sleep i drive through the night all the time :lol: Been down to Lincoln like 3 times since July driving through the night so thats not a problem. Car would be tons cheeper TBH as we have fuel here :) My only stress is getting into the city. 

I dont know how we'd manage to get all the kit for them sleeping somewhere on and off the train with us or carry it anywhere :shrug: 

Weekend sounds quite fun, i dont care so long as its not too expensive :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

ohh yea i never thought of that, everytime we've been away it's been with the OH so he's always carted the stuff :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah tbh id be happier if we drove and stayed 1 night, then we cud take sleeping stuff, train with it wud be hard but also needed cos the train takes so long, I dont mind driving a bit in the city but satnav would help - mum has 1, but wud be better in daylight.we can make it work,

if ppl arent up for weekend (think some people had dogs to get home for ?? ) then we cud do 1 night? wud be quite nice to do something with kids even if its just the park in the day then go for dinner?


----------



## Rachel_C

don't quote me on it but aren't there like porters or whatever they're called at the stations? i've seen them pushing big trolleys of stuff for people (sometimes in a golf buggy type thing) and then loading it onto the train i think.


----------



## Blob

:lol: I just think we will HAVE to drive unless we get train back same day and i have a feeling that train would be a nightmare with a toddler trying to get free all the time :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Also porter is one thing but they cant lug prams, carry cots and bags with them :rofl: Would be daytime when we get there claire :) You can just stay here or i get you on route i'm not fussed but i prefer to drive through the night.


----------



## thelilbump

yea you could end up like Ellie and I did and we ended up at some bloomin deserted t station with 2 flights of stairs to get up! Not good :nope:


----------



## thelilbump

depending on where we decide to meet, if its preston and you decide to stay over, I can always come out with you ladies for some tea somewhere if you like or just show you where various places are and leave you to it,whatever, just so you're not stranded with no clue where to go!


----------



## purpledahlia

sarah i might need to borrow tabs old car seat that lays flat then, cos mine is just normal maxicosi and dont think its that good to have her in it for hours and hours?? but would be better if she could lay down if the journeys gonna be like 5 hours..


----------



## Shifter

St Leonards Farm is about a mile from my house :D I didn't suggest it though as it's not easy to get to by public transport. But if people are mostly driving then that's less of an issue. It's also right opposite a Marriott hotel, but that's not cheap. There is however an Ibis hotel in Shipley (about half a mile from my place in the other direction) which is cheapish (£50 a night probably).

I would offer crash space but space is limited. Could probably accommodate one adult and their child/ren.


----------



## purpledahlia

i think we should have some polls, one for when, one where, one weekend or day or one night...


----------



## Blob

Claire thats fine, i took Tabs down at 8 weeks in hers it says you can do that long if they are lying down so totally fine :)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah mine i wouldnt be happy bout for more than 3 hours but urs lies down so thats cool!


----------



## thelilbump

a poll sounds fair :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Yip i think so too...though i'm really not so fussed so long as its not longer than 5 hours away and not too hard to get to as i SUCK navigating in cities :dohh: Only place i've driven to was outskirts of Edin and there were no roundabouts and was one straight road :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

lol... i learnt in london and aberdeen so cities are ok for me!


----------



## Blob

Thats ok then Claire we will be stopping at the service station before the turn off the moterway then :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Location poll created: https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/247771-meet-location-poll.html


----------



## thelilbump

_if_ it's preston and you can book into the travel lodge it's pretty easy, it's just off the mway and down a straight road (presuming you can get on that motorway i have no idea :blush:)


----------



## Shifter

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/248945-meet-date-poll.html


----------

